

“Upstream oodles of Chrome for Android code into Chromium” - e15ctr0n
https://chromiumcodereview.appspot.com/1141283003

======
mschuster91
Does this mean anyone can build a fork of Chromium for Android?

If so, I'd hope for a fork with integrated adblock plus!

~~~
kllrnohj
Yes. See this post by a Chrome engineer:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/36py7f/chrome_for_a...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/36py7f/chrome_for_android_is_now_almost_entirely/)

~~~
Brakenshire
Excellent. I wonder whether it will include the Add Webapp to Homescreen
functionality of Chrome. You can use Firefox for Android for some webapps
which have been packaged up and put on Firefox Marketplace, but for unpackaged
apps Firefox's 'Add to Homescreen' is much less functional than Chrome's
equivalent (Firefox really just creates a shortcut to the website).

